# DreamChii Snoozii (improved) :D



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my oh my i love how this bed turned out! 

its a 22 x 22 fleece penguin bed 









momma i wuv it









looks like its....


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha, oh Dexter. What a handsome guy. Nice bed!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha, oh Dexter. What a handsome guy. Nice bed!


thankie krystal!  hehehe!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Very, very nice! Love this new design, Dex looks great 2!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wawies said:


> Very, very nice! Love this new design, Dex looks great 2!


thankie wawies!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LOVE the bed and obvs love dexter! hes WAY too cute! , i think tillies getting jealous!  x


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks great. Dexter looks very comfortable.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a cutie. I want a bed like that. ;P


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I loooove it! :glasses8:
Does the cover come off so you could wash it?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

My LS sorry I didn't make it so sophisticated like that yet lol. So far I just put this together in my head as is...if you have any suggestions on how about I can do that im all ears :lol: I can always make it without the fringes in the end too..hmmm


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Suggestions? Hmm...no sorry love. You are the crafty artist, not me. :lol:
And don't get rid of the fringe, it is my favorite part.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Dexter looks so hansome in that adorable bed


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Suggestions? Hmm...no sorry love. You are the crafty artist, not me. :lol:
> And don't get rid of the fringe, it is my favorite part.


LOL! not much help! GOSH  lmaooo~ jk :toothy8:
thank u i love the fringes too!



elaina said:


> awww, Dexter looks so hansome in that adorable bed


yay thankie elaine!  its getting closer to the puppys being bornnnnn


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Really nice bed looks like Dexter thinks so too what a good mom you are to make Dexter such nice things.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

momofmany said:


> Really nice bed looks like Dexter thinks so too what a good mom you are to make Dexter such nice things.


thanks so much!  hes always smooshing inside it when he comes back from being out with me hehe  i love making him new things and getting his approval! :albino:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Love it! Looks great


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I just love these photos there just gorgous, and Dex is a beautiful boy ,and the bed is just lovely too


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jennmay said:


> Love it! Looks great


thank u!



ozziegirl said:


> I just love these photos there just gorgous, and Dex is a beautiful boy ,and the bed is just lovely too


thanks sooo much!  i love how the shots came out too! he was perfectly insync with the shots haha :lol:


----------

